# Landline number diverted to mobile



## G2007 (12 Sep 2008)

Hi, I would like to cancel my landline phone but keep the number.

I never use the landline but I am paying rental charges so its best if I lose it. However I would like to have any calls to my landline number diverted to my mobile.
Is there a company which will do this without rental charges?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## davidoco (15 Sep 2008)

G2007 said:


> Is there a company which will do this without rental charges?


 
Do you mean you want to have a landline number for free and that you want them to make/divert calls to your mobile for free!  I can't think of any that will do that - there is no money in it.

Lookup Blueface.ie if you have broadband you could look at this http://www.blueface.ie/products/freedombasic.aspx


----------



## euroDilbert (15 Sep 2008)

With [broken link removed] you can have an Irish landline number which links to your mobile.

However, you would need a Maxroam account to do this and you couldn't keep your existing number.


----------



## G2007 (17 Sep 2008)

Cheers guys but need to keep my current landline number..

Anyone any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Vanilla (17 Sep 2008)

You can keep your landline if you ring Eircom and ask them to keep it as a virtual line diverted to your mobile only. But you will still have to pay a small rental charge every month. Can't remember how much this is but it is relatively small.


----------



## G2007 (17 Sep 2008)

Thanks.. I'll call them

Cheers all


----------

